# Sunday's Show and Tell  ...6/12/22



## jd56 (Jun 12, 2022)

Damn this heat! 
Hope everyone out west is fairing well in this heat dome.

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week. 
Whether, it be bike related or not. 
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## HEMI426 (Jun 12, 2022)

I'll start with a bike I bought at an auction, it's an automatic transmission (Auto Bike), learned something with this one.


----------



## buck hughes (Jun 12, 2022)

picked up a Hawthorne Flyer and a Gendron license plate for my Gendron.


----------



## stezell (Jun 12, 2022)

buck hughes said:


> picked up a Hawthorne Flyer and a Gendron license plate for my Gendron.
> 
> View attachment 1644480
> 
> ...



Cool motobike Tom, looks like a Fauber chainring. 
Sean


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 12, 2022)

I found this at 220 ft deep of the coast of Massachusetts  on Jeffreys Ledge . 34" Pollock . Approx 14lb. Enough to win the pool.


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 12, 2022)

Received my Goodrich ashtray from @SJ_BIKER, thanks, I really like it!










My wife added these Cone Wrenches to her Walmart order for me!






Happy Sunday Yall! 😎


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 12, 2022)

Lots of parts ordered for 2 custom rider builds. Wife and I have been toting our girls around on a trailer and tag-a-long a lot this summer and we’ve both decided we needed upgrades and I wanted to build one go-to cool cruiser bike. Shimano Nexus 8 speed coaster and Sturmey Archer XL front drums. Velocity Blunt 700c 35’s for mine.

This is all that’s showed up so far. Rest of the parts should be here this week! Then we get to build wheels and mock my bike up which it’ll probably stay like that the rest of the year, then blow it apart for paint.


----------



## genesmachines (Jun 12, 2022)

I recently purchased this and need some help from the pros. No head badge and it looks repainted. Should I try to remove paint to see if there is a painted or printed "badge" on it, if so what is the best way not to mess up anything under the paint?  It has 28" Western Giant tires by Western Auto, 22" frame, a different style skip tooth chain, pic 6. I do not see where a stand could be attached. It has a black out New Departure model D rear and WL plated front hub. We assume the tires and rims are newer. The valve stems, caps are metal and say Dill, pic 3. Troxel seat. The BB has no serial #, pic 5. I took the following pictures of parts I haven't seen before, I am a rookie at this. Any observations are appreciated, THANKS in advance. And thanks to @Archie Sturmer and @stezell for their info


----------



## vincev (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## vincev (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## vincev (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jun 12, 2022)

Too much to list this week but here are a few… vintage Honda cb seat, good quality Zeiss camera lens, pin-up cards, stingray Parts bike, advertising


----------



## stezell (Jun 12, 2022)

genesmachines said:


> I recently purchased this and need some help from the pros. No head badge and it looks repainted. Should I try to remove paint to see if there is a painted or printed "badge" on it, if so what is the best way not to mess up anything under the paint?  It has 28" Western Giant tires by Western Auto, 22" frame, a different style skip tooth chain, pic 6. I do not see where a stand could be attached. It has a black out New Departure model D rear and WL plated front hub. We assume the tires and rims are newer. The valve stems, caps are metal and say Dill, pic 3. Troxel seat. The BB has no serial #, pic 5. I took the following pictures of parts I haven't seen before, I am a rookie at this. Any observations are appreciated, THANKS in advance. And thanks to @Archie Sturmer and @stezell for their info
> 
> View attachment 1644518
> 
> ...



Gene I would try some of the inconspicuous areas like the bottom bracket and see if any original paint is there.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 12, 2022)

old chair for the hacienda came my way this week


----------



## John Gailey (Jun 12, 2022)

Picked these up at an Hawaiian antique shop.  Pele Bug was a racer of VW bugs in the late 60's early 70's.  Passed away about a year ago.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 12, 2022)

A couple of NOS Schwinn manuals (‘54 bikes and parts, ‘56 parts) from @bobcycles and @Phattiremike gifted me some TOC bike oil!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jun 12, 2022)

Flea market yesterday, $25 took them all in the cool case with no haggle…..


----------



## Aaron65 (Jun 12, 2022)

I feel like I'm oversharing (it's on the Schwinn subforum AND the Craigslist subforum), but this is my new-to-me '57 Corvette.  I can't wait to blow it apart and get everything cleaned up and working as it should.  It has a Bendix two-speed (non-kickback).


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 12, 2022)

IMO the coolest lit rack made , Hawthorne Comet  OG paint, original lenses,mostly complete. Missing battery cover & reflector never seen a cover before  and don’t see how it would attach)  and a minor repair to contact on battery tray. But overall in great condition


----------



## Vintagebikenut (Jun 12, 2022)

Got a lead on possible bike parts for sale and ended up with all this from the same gentleman. Eight usable diamond chains some brass fans and definitely the best of all this extensive collection of Gilbert erector sets.


----------



## Vintagebikenut (Jun 12, 2022)

Vintagebikenut said:


> Got a lead on possible bike parts for sale and ended up with all this from the same gentleman. Eight usable diamond chains some brass fans and definitely the best of all this extensive collection of Gilbert erector sets.



Almost forgot the pics.


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Darthvader (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Darthvader (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 12, 2022)

Got a big lot of cool stuff off ebay.. Car plaques, reflectors and maybe a god Elgin bike part..


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Nashman (Jun 12, 2022)

I picked up a mostly original Schwinn Black Phantom ( 1951 frame) that rides well and will round out a trio of Phantoms soon of Red, Green ( on route) and this Black. ( eventually a trio pic will be posted) Pics with a building are of a 200 (and 2) year old school, St. John's- Ravenscourt 1820-2020 in our neighbourhood on the Red River. I'm always in awe at the scenic bike shots Cabers post, and thought I'd post some other than my driveway or lawn/back yard!

I took my '61 Corvette for a dusk/evening ride into the bowels of downtown Winnipeg settled for it's rivers and rail where I live. (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Winnipeg) last night for some vintage back drop photo's. We are sometimes compared historically to Chicago for our vintage architecture and warehouse district. The backdrop of the modern structure is Winnipeg's Human Rights museum also located on the historic rivers "Forks" area. Last pic is of the St. Boniface Cathedral ( my '57 Nash in front last year).


----------



## CeeBee (Jun 12, 2022)

The Redneck Rumble in Lebanon, TN is never a disappointment when it comes to finding crap I didn't know I needed until I saw it. I came home with a ServiCycle project, a coin operated bumper car for my 7 month old grandson, and a set of TeeNee trailer fenders for a vintage boat project I don't even have.
I also received a set of TRM "Mullet Fenders" for my Bluebird. I will only be using the rear for now, but went ahead and bought the set. The craftsmanship Jim Henderson puts into his TRM fiberglass parts is amazing!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jun 12, 2022)

$20 Craigslist find...A beautiful "Rond Plaatjes" (Round Plaque) from the De Porceleyne Fles factory in Delft, the Netherlands. Painted by Leon Senf in 1893. It is a portrait of Captain Frans Banninch Cocq from the famous painting by Rembrandt called "The Nightwatch"(painted in 1642). These large 17.5" diameter pieces are quite rare and hard to find.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 12, 2022)

Picked up a Schwinn BFG Starlet, a set of original grips for said Starlet, and a New Departure model W front hub for my prewar Ranger project (forgot to get pics of it)


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## schwinnderella (Jun 12, 2022)

NOS with a bit of shopwear Lycett Swallow L 15


----------



## catfish (Jun 12, 2022)

I got this for a project. I need a front fender to pair it up.


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Darthvader (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Darthvader (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## bikejunk (Jun 12, 2022)

Just got this today at a car show in Ct. - cleanest one I have ever seen- and it has the matching clamp


----------



## oldy57 (Jun 12, 2022)

I have been after this Hex Tube bike for a year now. The guy said it was in his old farm shed. He called this week and I traded a beat up old 3 speed bike frame for it. I will make another post in the balloon tire section with a full set of pics(not for the faint of heart, some will cry). The Persons seat I got a few weeks back.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 12, 2022)

catfish said:


> I got this for a project. I need a front fender to pair it up.
> 
> View attachment 1644841



Colson?


----------



## catfish (Jun 12, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Colson?



Yes Colson. Front I need looks like this.


----------



## tanksalot (Jun 12, 2022)

Once again a little late to the party . I thought it was going to be a quiet week then this happened.


----------



## stezell (Jun 12, 2022)

CeeBee said:


> The Redneck Rumble in Lebanon, TN is never a disappointment when it comes to finding crap I didn't know I needed until I saw it. I came home with a ServiCycle project, a coin operated bumper car for my 7 month old grandson, and a set of TeeNee trailer fenders for a vintage boat project I don't even have.
> I also received a set of TRM "Mullet Fenders" for my Bluebird. I will only be using the rear for now, but went ahead and bought the set. The craftsmanship Jim Henderson puts into his TRM fiberglass parts is amazing!
> 
> Cool finds Clint, hope the Browns are doing good.
> ...


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jun 12, 2022)

Eye almost forgot my 51' J C Higgins ... once a Steve Castelli bike  ..... sittin' in the far back of the shed ....needs a good dustin' .... mighty fine rider ...... a bike my good old long departed MOM could ride when she got off her chair  ... miss ya mum....


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 12, 2022)

Found this on ebay and bought it, low and behold it was 5 minutes drive from me. Made a new secret bicycle contact and found a diamond in the rough.


----------



## Jeff the Skid (Jun 12, 2022)

Brought this home this morning. A good way to start the day


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## comet (Jun 12, 2022)

$5 worth of dice in a huge martini glass. Spuds for scale.


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 12, 2022)

Well I went on vacation and visited a friend on the way where I picked up the chainless bikes thanks kieth then when I got back to my town another friend sent me the ad for the camelback bike thanks Jacob “I just posted a ad trying to id the camelback if you happen to know let me know “ then yesterday morning I saw a ad for some nos bike parts that were cool but thank god I asked if they had anything else. It all came from a bike shop they close down in the 70s in Bradenton Florida. At bike shop was opened around the turn of the century and then finally closed down in the 70s the parts came from a family friend of the granddaughter that had passed away she was in her 90s when she passed away. I’m thrilled this week love finding the old stuff it only happens a couple times a year around me


----------



## catfish (Jun 12, 2022)

Billythekid said:


> Well I went on vacation and visited a friend on the way where I picked up the chainless bikes thanks kieth then when I got back to my town another friend sent me the ad for the camelback bike thanks Jacob “I just posted a ad trying to id the camelback if you happen to know let me know “ then yesterday morning I saw a ad for some nos bike parts that were cool but thank god I asked if they had anything else. It all came from a bike shop they close down in the 70s in Bradenton Florida. At bike shop was opened around the turn of the century and then finally closed down in the 70s the parts came from a family friend of the granddaughter that had passed away she was in her 90s when she passed away. I’m thrilled this week love finding the old stuff it only happens a couple times a year around me
> 
> View attachment 1645020
> 
> ...



You had a great week!


----------



## Kato (Jun 12, 2022)

Jeff the Skid said:


> Brought this home this morning. A good way to start the day
> 
> View attachment 1644946



  He shots, he scooooooooooooooores !!!!


----------



## stoney (Jun 12, 2022)

Just got home with these 1950’s Buick Roadmaster sombrero hubcaps. Gotta clean and polish them up.


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Jun 12, 2022)

Saw this one hanging on the uppermost floor of King Richard's Antique Center in Whittier, CA. 1920s Harvard Motorbike. Oh, and it's for sale too if anyone is interested.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 12, 2022)

Anyone ever see a production made wood tank for a 20 or 24” kid’s bike?


----------



## volksboy57 (Jun 12, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Anyone ever see a production made wood tank for a 20 or 24” kid’s bike?
> 
> View attachment 1645191
> 
> ...



neat! How long is the wood one?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 12, 2022)

volksboy57 said:


> neat! How long is the wood one?



The overall length is 16 1/2 inches.


----------



## ratrodz (Jun 12, 2022)

My contributions to show and tell!
Had a few minutes to scour eBay and came across this…


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 12, 2022)

Jeff the Skid said:


> Brought this home this morning. A good way to start the day
> 
> View attachment 1644946



So glad you got this Jeff. A big thanks should go out to @ADReese for spotting this one on Facebook marketplace. Should clean up nice and we will be able to see what's missing when we put it alongside this one!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 12, 2022)

I passed on that Colson Clipper because  a.)the wife already has one, and b.) I just spent all my bike money on this roadster pickup. Glad that a buddy scored it though!


----------



## higgens (Jun 12, 2022)

I got some goodies for a miss America project and what looks to me NOS with no hardware mounted elgin big guard. A Shelby rack   A 1915 flying Merkle tribute handcrafted from titanium.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jun 12, 2022)

Tim the Skid said:


> I passed on that Colson Clipper because  a.)the wife already has one, and b.) I just spent all my bike money on this roadster pickup. Glad that a buddy scored it though!
> View attachment 1645370



Damn Tim, that's an awesome pickup you got. It looks like lots of fun.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 13, 2022)

Shawn Michael said:


> Damn Tim, that's an awesome pickup you got. It looks like lots of fun.



Thanks Shawn, It has a Banger motor, Thomas high compression head, Winfield cam, Ansen intake, Stromberg 97 and steel tube headers. It's a handful under power as it still has a Model A steering box. The bed is just big enough to stand a bike up in.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 14, 2022)

Tim the Skid said:


> I passed on that Colson Clipper because  a.)the wife already has one, and b.) I just spent all my bike money on this roadster pickup. Glad that a buddy scored it though!
> View attachment 1645370



ALELUYA... 🙏 👀👀🥰🙌✌️👀👀🙏

Beautiful roadster= Nice big Toy...Congrats!


----------

